
Linux Kernel: Convert to C++ - int0x80
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/4/1/116
======
dozzie
Wow, David Howells put a lot of work into his April fools joke.

~~~
danieltillett
He certainly did, but it did help him find quite a few issues in the code.

I did something similar with my large C code base - compiled it as C++ and
went and looked at all the issues thrown up. It helped me find quite a few
subtle bugs that would have been very hard to spot otherwise.

